# Gold Coast Apartments



## dgame

What is the average price for a 2 bedroom furnished apartment?? thanks!!


----------



## Sacredtravel

Aegean Apartments, Gold Coast
From $300.00 per night*

Aegean Apartments, Gold Coast High-rise apartments in Surfers Paradise on the Gold Coast. Each one- or two-bedroom apartment is self-contained with ensuite. The apartments feature wraparound balconies with spectacular garden or ocean views. Indoor heated pool with spa, full size tennis court, gymnasium, outdoor pool, BBQ areas and just 150 metres from gorgeous Gold Coast beaches. 

Thanks......


----------



## galpgaree2

Sacredtravel said:


> Aegean Apartments, Gold Coast
> From $300.00 per night*
> 
> Aegean Apartments, Gold Coast High-rise apartments in Surfers Paradise on the Gold Coast. Each one- or two-bedroom apartment is self-contained with ensuite. The apartments feature wraparound balconies with spectacular garden or ocean views. Indoor heated pool with spa, full size tennis court, gymnasium, outdoor pool, BBQ areas and just 150 metres from gorgeous Gold Coast beaches.
> 
> Thanks......


i think he mean in week not day


----------



## Dexter

To get a 2 br furnished unit - it is difficult. There are plenty of 2 bedroom units but unfurnished.

Prices start at $250 per week on a lease for at least 6 months. However, a more realistic price in your assumption should be around $300 - $320 per week. This is for unfurnished unit.

Furnished units are more expensive at price would be around $340 - $370 per week.

Prices are for Surfers Paradise which is a centre of Gold Coast.

See www.realestate.com.au for more details.


----------



## lezah20

Start from A$150 thousand for a 1 bedroom apartment. A house of 3 bedrooms or an apartment of the same size costs about A$ 350 thousand depending on the location. As a base to figure out the values, A$ 120,000 per room and 1/1000 for the rent. That means if I pay A$ 240 per week, I know the sale price of the property will be around A$ 240 thousand.


----------



## dan

i would budget from $400 to $550 per week for a furnished 2bdrm apartment in a good area of the gold coast.


----------



## jeremyh

*accomodation in Gold Coast*

If you want a 2 bedrooms apartment and that too fully furnished then it would cost you about $300-$500 per week. If you want apartment close to the beach then you can add more but as you going away from the beach the cost will get lesser then it would be around $150-$300 again depending upon the location.


----------

